# How much hydrogen peroxide?!?



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I am starting to see a tiny amount of hair algae on some of my java moss, rotala, and dwarf sag.. I want to get on this really quick before it takes over. I just set up this tank (20H) with DIY CO2 so i dont want to lose it already. Its about 2 weeks old now and I was running 8 hours of light but now I just reduced the photoperiod to 4 hours...and am going to reduce fertilizing. Does anyone know how much H2O2 to use when spot treating hair algae??? Any help would be sweet. Thanks!

Sean


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

When I was treating my BBA with H2O2, I would just fill up a 1ml pipette and apply it with that. If you look close, you can see the H2O2 come out of the pipette, so you can make sure that your affected area is covered. In about 2 seconds, you will start to see it bubble and the next day it was white - then the Amano shrimps would eat it.

I would probably dose about 10 to 25ml at a time, treating all the areas of BBA. Never had any ill affects except for some more delicate plants (but they did come back).

I hope that helps some?
Brian


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

Brian,

Thanks for the tips...will this work for hair algae...not BBA? I dont have any shrimp in my tank yet so I am thinking about dosing then adding some amanos in a couple of days. If it turns white can I just suck it up or pull it off? Will H2O2 kill my java moss??? What's the deal with you going to the 60-P ADA???? You have to rep the 20H, come on!!!


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

It never hurt my java moss or Fissidens. The only plant that it seemed to "hurt" was my _Blyxa aubertii_. It would turn light colors and the leaves that got hit hard would "bleach" and die. The rest of the plant did fine and new leaves would come back. The _Blyxa japonica_ didn't suffer at all.

Going to be keeping the 20H and a 20L for low light shrimp tanks. Just want a sweet ADA tank for the living room

If it is just short green hair algae, the Amano shrimp should take care of that. From what I've read, Amano recommends that 10 be put into a 60-P. A 20H is just slightly bigger, so 12 or 13 should work great. Just make sure you don't feed them. Every time I've ever fed mine, they don't ever want to eat algae.... Lazy little suckers.

I never tried H2O2 on hair algae, but it did work wonders on BBA. It's less than $1 for a quart, so you won't be out much if it doesn't work.

Good luck and let us know how it works out,
Brian


----------



## Carissa1 (Aug 25, 2007)

Since this is a new setup, I'm assuming that you have fish or something in the tank?...possibly producing more ammonia than the plants can consume quickly, thus triggering algae? I don't know if decreasing fertilization would be a good idea or not, you may just be hampering the plants and giving the algae more of an edge by doing this. More water changes or more plants might help.


----------

